
People who eat only meat to become more healthy - danschumann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj_Bc9hdHa0
======
danschumann
Also done by Jordan Peterson "Jordan Peterson - The Carnivore Diet Changed My
Life! - Joe Rogan Podcast"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGikB-54Lwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGikB-54Lwk)

